# how much to make an olympic bar bend during DL's



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Now I know this question is abit like how long is a piece of string with the quality of the bar and where the pivot of the bar is I.e sumo style close grip/traditional shoulder width apart grip both being determining factors... But I was just wondering from those of u who have real world experience how much weight in kg would it take to bend the average gym olympic bar if I were to adopt a shoulder width grip for a deadlift?Thanx


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

Are you telling us you want to be a bender?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Doing 150kg+ I would say you can notice if you look close nough when im deadlifting


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep walked into tht one haha anyone got any useful input?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

My 6ft ones bends at 120 on squats, but thats just resting on one point. I dont think my bar bends on 140 deads, but it might on a 7ft one. Depends how wide your grim is etc


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i feel it bending doing 180kg deadlifts

well maybe not bending but i can defo feel it flexing!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I permanently bent the ones at my gym doing 300kg+ shrugs mate.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Depends on the bar, a crappy one will bend with hardly anything on it while a good texas power bar barely flexes with 240/260 on it.

Some deadlift bars are spring shafted and designed to bend too.

Vauge question is vauge unfortunately.


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm pulling 190kg at the moment and it don't budge...tried this on 2 bars the 1 at the gym tht I'm not sure of the rating and my own bar which is 350kg rated and still no bend...perhaps my grips to wide?


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

the bar in my gym must be sh1t!

there was me thinking it was just my brute strength making it bend!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

1982chris1982 said:


> I'm pulling 190kg at the moment and it don't budge...tried this on 2 bars the 1 at the gym tht I'm not sure of the rating and my own bar which is 350kg rated and still no bend...perhaps my grips to wide?


Hmm, its a tough one. Prehaps, oh I don't know, focus on deadlifting more maybe and not worrying about flexing a bar?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

I totally get how a bar can bend with heavy deads, but some plonker in our gym has f*cked up the only decent oly bar but deadlifting with unequal weights e.g. with 60kg on one end and 80kg on the other. So basically it is a lot more bent on one side that the other. Why the f*ck would someone do this?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Surprised nobody has thought to ask "why?" to the op?? :confused1:


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've just always wanted to be the guy that gets the bar to bend at the gym bit vain really but a goal is a goal haha! Suppose ur right really I should be concentrating on increasing my lift and nothing more...I will bend the fooker 1 day though lol!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

1982chris1982 said:


> I've just always wanted to be the guy that gets the bar to bend at the gym bit vain really but a goal is a goal haha! Suppose ur right really I should be concentrating on increasing my lift and nothing more...I will bend the fooker 1 day though lol!


Better get yourself a 300kg deadlift then...


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

we have two deadlift bars at the gym, both have had over 300kg on with very little bend/flex, but we also have an oly lifting bar thats designed to flex and spring, it shows significant bend with not much over 120kg or 150kg on it, we als have a cheap bar that flexes and bends with about 200kg on it


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Diff oly bars are rated at diff load capacities

If u try and buy a decent bar on a website u can see the diff grades/load capacity

I feel bar bending slightly wi 200kg deadlift


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

As already said, different bars different capacities

some are designed to bend


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I just love the feeling of it "flexing" as i get over 220,it bends more and more with each addition,i even tried rubbing viagra on my palms as "tacky"--still bent though! :confused1:


----------

